# Shania Twain



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I received a Shania Twain three weeks ago at Blackpool pier. I won it in an arcade machine, I was trying to get the Taylor Swift mug. But I listened to Shania Twain, she's very good.

Thank you so much

Ryan O'Brian OBE


----------

